# 2007 BMW X3 Need help removing ECU- Christ on a bike



## Funkdoktor33 (Jul 9, 2020)

I need help simply getting the ECU out of the E box. With this particular BMW, after getting access to the ECU, The ECU is literally locked into some type of clipping system. I don't want to have to break the clipping system to get the ECU out. However, I can't find a video or instructions anywhere that shows me how to get the ECU out. I mean why does BMW have to overcomplicate the wheel? Why can't the thing be simply in a clipping system that you push a button to eject it. Or it has simple self explanatory tabs that you just pop off? And I swear to Christ on a bike no matter what video I find that says that it shows how to take the ECU out.... it always looks completely different than what's in my car. I can find videos that are specifically about removing the ECU for the exact make model and year but it's totally different. WTF? It literally feels like my ECU is in a setup that's completely different than every other BMW E83 X3. But then again I can't really say that because I can only find a handful of videos pertaining to the E83 X3. Was I just supposed to be born knowing how to remove the thing? Am I supposed to learn how to do it through osmisis? It is Unnecessarily complicated. If you need a picture I'll try to figure out how to post one. Thanks for letting me vent


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

A pic would be best but there should be just 2 clips on each side ( 4 total ) that hold it in.


----------



## Funkdoktor33 (Jul 9, 2020)

Thnx-by any chance do you know what the piece of trim that attaches to the bottom left and right corners of the windshield is called? Is it cowl cover by any chance? Mine are dry rotted and pretty much gone.. and ive had a leak on the drivers side passrnger footwell that i cant figure out where its coming from. Ive taped the sunroof. Ive replaced the vapor barrier on the rear passenger door. Still gets wet. Just stumbled across this dry rotted missing piece of trim and im Is wondering if rainwater is running in this hole and making its wayeah sking its way down the door jam is the door jam and out the floor in the passenger footwell.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Sorry to be a broken record here but a pic would be best to give you the exact failure part


----------



## Funkdoktor33 (Jul 9, 2020)

Your good man..i figured it out...bc of what you said..4 clips.


----------

